
Native Analytics: Embedded charting done right, by Keen.io - vvoyer
https://keen.io/native-analytics/
======
dzello
Love seeing Keen IO go further and solve even more embedded analytics
headaches. The embed button sounds like a real win, not having to write any JS
could save a lot of time.

